# Raw feeders, I need help



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

I need help…… with the Raw feeding and my girls are getting fat.

They get 2.5 to 3.5 ounces of ground turkey or 80/20 ground chuck twice a day with 10% steamed pureed veggies mixed in (mixture of spinach, carrots, green beans, green peas, squash) and 1/3 measure of Nupro. The meat & veggies are mixed together then frozen in small contairers.

Once or twice a week the meal is substituted by a chicken leg, wings or a neck. 

Treats are for training only (the Loved Dog, all natural treats) and 1 or 2 Flossies a week for the teeth.

Excerise level is the same.

How much do you feed? Any suggestions?


----------



## chuckster (Sep 23, 2007)

*Raw food help*

Probably too much food.

Here is a link http://www.volhard.com/pages/ndf-2.php

This is a complete supplement for dogs. You add you own protein (ground beef, Turkey, etc. The website shows you the amount based on the weight of the dog.

It makes raw feeding pretty uncomplicated and you do not have to add anything during the day. It is a coplete diet with your potein. We have a two year old hav that has used it for about 18 months. He gets nothing else except an occasional treat as a reward. Our raw feeding was brought about by constant loose and messy stools regardless of his diet. It was recommended by a trainer and breeder we know.

Since the first day of feeding all problems disappeared. He hasn't gained or lost an ounce but has maintained his healthy weight. Highly recommend it.

Not cheap though. If you have any questions pls e.mail.

chuck mckay


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

You could go with a leaner ground chuck. The issue with the ground, they eat it so fast so it is hard and I bet they dont feel full. The beef is higher calories as well so you may want to do more ground turkey/chicken more often if they are acting hungry too. Sandi, have you played around with 
http://www.naturesvariety.com/feedguide

A 12lb Havanese (you want it to stay 12lbs) that is average activity would eat 4.2 ounces per day. 10lb very active would be 5.8 oz.

I have been trying to limit Dora's food more. Dash finally has gained weight and hit the 10lb mark. Belle has actually lost a little weight but she always moves around a bit depending on how active she is. You could up the veggies. I don't know about Nupro and how much calories are in that as well?


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Sandi, the thing that shocked me when we were trying to reduce Cash's weight was how many calories were in bully sticks and flossies. Bully sticks are 29 calories an inch. I am pretty sure flossies are around the same. check out the redbarn site they have calories listed. So if they are getting a 6 inch flossie twice a week that is two extra meals. 

Also, I noticed that my treat jar lasted a lot longer when I portioned out the boys daily allotment. I use Canz real meat treats. 95% real meat. each 1" square is 2.5 calories and I get 6 training morsels out of each square. I limit them to a max of 25 calories a day in treats. 

Also the Nature's Variety Website has a feeding guide that is easy to calculate your girls calories needs. If you choose raw, it will give you ounces and know that 1 ounce of NV food is 65 calories. 1 ounce of your ground turkey is 40 calories. 

good luck. 

Oh also maybe use less peas and squash in your mix. High caloric veggies.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Missy said:


> S*andi, the thing that shocked me when we were trying to reduce Cash's weight was how many calories were in bully sticks and flossies. Bully sticks are 29 calories an inch. I am pretty sure flossies are around the same. check out the redbarn site they have calories listed. So if they are getting a 6 inch flossie twice a week that is two extra meals.
> *
> Also, I noticed that my treat jar lasted a lot longer when I portioned out the boys daily allotment. I use Canz real meat treats. 95% real meat. each 1" square is 2.5 calories and I get 6 training morsels out of each square. I limit them to a max of 25 calories a day in treats.
> 
> ...


WOW! I never realized that. :redface:


----------



## DanielBMe (Nov 25, 2007)

How much do your dogs weigh? Typically they should get between 2-3% body weight for adults. A 15lb dog should get approx 6oz of food. Then factor in activity level and adjust. My guys are 15lbs and get approx 7oz of food a day. They've been on that for over a year and I can still feel their ribs when I gently press.

When feeding ground meats, you should use lean ground whenever possible. 

Your food looks fine, although you shouldn't really be steaming your food. If you put it into a food processor and pulp it, then just feed it raw. Try adding in some zucchini, Kale, Dandelion too. Nupro amount is fine. You could try cutting back on the meat level and add some sweet potato. But honestly if your Havs are gaining weight, they more than likely they are being fed too much.

As to the flossies, I cut them in half and give half each twice a week. You might want to try that.


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Thanks everyone.

Chuck, Smarty has a problem with grains or she would still be on Purina Pro Plan. My life was much easier then.

Amanda, according to the NV site I am over feeding. Almost twice what the daily ration is. It will be very hard to cut back with the ground meat, but I cannot do the other.

Missy, my girls are going to be really mad at you for letting me know the calories in their flossies. That is the highlight of their week.


----------



## DanielBMe (Nov 25, 2007)

Your girls aren't only 7lbs are they? I can't imagine you are feeding twice as much as they should. Howmuch do they weigh?


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

oh believe me Sandi, Cash sulked for months. But now he is much happier and has more energy! And boy oh boy does he love those bully's now! they are reserved for when me and DH need some alone time. (did I just say that on a public forum?)


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

DanielBMe said:


> Your girls aren't only 7lbs are they? I can't imagine you are feeding twice as much as they should. Howmuch do they weigh?


Galen is 8 lbs and Smarty is/was 14. The NV said for a 15 lb, 4.5 ozs a day.
My girls get 5 to 8 ozs plus the Nupro, treats and now the flossies.

Daniel, how much do you feed?


----------



## DanielBMe (Nov 25, 2007)

I don't think you saw this above.



> How much do your dogs weigh? Typically they should get between 2-3% body weight for adults. A 15lb dog should get approx 6oz of food. Then factor in activity level and adjust. My guys are 15lbs and get approx 7oz of food a day. They've been on that for over a year and I can still feel their ribs when I gently press.
> 
> When feeding ground meats, you should use lean ground whenever possible.
> 
> ...


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Missy said:


> oh believe me Sandi, Cash sulked for months. But now he is much happier and has more energy! And boy oh boy does he love those bully's now! they are reserved for when me and DH need some alone time. (did I just say that on a public forum?)


Missy, if you talk about Bully sticks we will know what you have been doing.


----------



## DanielBMe (Nov 25, 2007)

The way I see it Galen should get approx 4oz a day total. Smarty should get about 6-7oz max per day. Since they are both training I assume that means lots of activity.

I would start with those amounts and then monitor. When raw feeding, 2-3% body weight is what's recommended.


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Daniel, we cross posted twice. Sorry I missed them. Thank you for the info. Your amounts are pretty close to what they are getting. If I cut the girls back anymore they will think I am starving them. Smarty & Galen cannot have the sweet potatos or many of the carrots, sugary veggies are a no no for them as they are very subjuct to UTI. Not steaming the veggies would save a little time. Half flossies will certainly beat none. 

thanks again.


----------

